# Betta got stuck against filter and died! Do I remove the filter?



## phantas (Sep 5, 2014)

I am new to bettas and I am feeling really bad about everything right now. I got my first white betta, Moonchild, at petsmart on Monday and put him in an unheated, unfiltered half gallon bowl (the water was conditioned) with some colored gravel, a marimo ball, and a fake plant.










He didn't look so good when I got him but he seemed to be getting better after he got out of his cup at first but he ended up dying the next day after a massive clear poop and a 100% water change.









This is him right before I found him dead.

I did a bunch of research on betta after that. I learned that a half gallon bowl wasn't right for bettas so I took everything back to petsmart and got a 2.5 gallon tank (the biggest I can fit) with a filter and heater, and a new betta.









I tested the water in his cup for ammonia out of curiosity and it immediately read 3 ppm, darkening past 6 ppm within a few more seconds.

I washed everything I was putting in the tank, and the tank itself, with warm water, filled it up, let the heater I bought get the temperature to a proper 80 degrees, made sure the water was conditioned, and then let my new betta, Antares, bob in his cup for about 45 minutes, introducing new water slowly, so he could get used to the temperature, etc.









Here he is day 1.

He was doing well. I did a 25% water change yesterday when the ammonia crept up over .5 ppm. He ate some bloodworms, refused flakes, was very active, started gaining more color, everything seemed to be going ok.









He looks really dark in these photos but he's actually white with red.

This morning, he was gaining even more color. Antares was swimming around normal when I left to use the restroom but when I came back he was stuck against the filter intake valve! I turned it off and he just drifted to the bottom not breathing. I panicked and reached in and gently moved him to the leaf hammock. He started breathing really heavy and still trying to swim but within a few minutes he was gone.









He was still barely breathing in this picture.

This is the second betta I’ve lost in three days. The first was sick from the store and this one was killed by a stupid filter! 

Do I take the filter out and get a new betta? Should I get a different tank? Should I not shop at petsmart? Do I just give up on raising a betta? I felt like I finally had everything ready to give a betta a good home. I need guidance. Please help.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Depending on the type of filter you can make it betta safe. You did everything right but chances are both fish were sick. The first had an internal parasite (clear poo) and to be honest this one probably did too. Fish from the same shipment usually have the same problems, it sounds to me like he went into shock somehow. If you have a 2.5g filtered tank with a heater and water conditioner then none of that was your fault. Here's what I learned: petco is great to buy from as long as you don't buy anything living. Not kidding, 90% of the fish and plants they sell are sick. Rinse the tank with white vinegar, then a couple times with hot water, then I'd do a fishless cycle (run the filter and let some fish food rot in the bottom for a while, there's a sticky on that in the betta habitats section) and then get a betta from a reliable source (aquabid or in here)

Don't feel too bad, none of that was your fault and I'm sure hey were happier with you than in the cups


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Actually vinegar doesn't kill any bacteria. You should use 90% rubbing alcohol. 

also Petsmart is usually much worse then Petco. 2 of my fish are from Petco. One of them is over a year old and is still very healthy and the other I've had since April and has no health problems. I've never bought a betta from Petsmart BUT all the ones there usually look unhealthy.

Not everyone can afford Aquabid bettas OR afford the shipping costs from getting one from here. I know that I can't afford any of that right now. The only way I could afford one is if the shipping was free and the fish didn't cost more then $10. 

When you go to get your next fish, Try to go to Petco or a non-chain local fish store. 

Look for fish that have bright colors, their fins don't look like they are rotting away, there is no signs of disease on them. They should become active if you pick up their cup. You could also try moving your finger back and forth in front of their cup (do not tap the cup though). 

I'm so sorry about your fish, I do believe that Petsmart just got a bad batch of fish.


----------



## phantas (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I can't afford Aquabid but I think I will be going to small local shops from now on. I'll be avoiding petsmart's fish for a long time.

If I'm cleaning the tank to get rid of bacteria, do I need to get rid of my current filter and get a new one or can I go straight to a fishless cycle after I make the filter current betta safe?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

You do not need to replace the filter. Just clean it and start your cycle


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Whats killing your fish is that sitting Buddah statue in your tank. Those leach toxins from the coating. I know I had one.


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm sorry about Moonchild and Antares, I saw your posts about them on Tumblr(I go on the betta fish tag a lot, I'm not a stalker I swear lol) and it honestly made me really sad to hear about the two passing away. But I agree with Sayla that you didn't do anything wrong. If you do plan on getting another guy I would look into baffling the filter with some sponge, though. Best of luck!


----------



## phantas (Sep 5, 2014)

I got that when I got my second betta so my first wasn't exposed to it but thanks for letting me know so my next doesn't get hurt. I'm definitely returning the Buddha statue.

I just disinfected my tank and decorations with the rubbing alcohol and have been rinsing them with hot water. I'm gonna do the filter next. (Not the pad because I don't think that would be good for it--thoughts?) I'll let it dry for a day or two before trying to start my cycle. At least my next fish won't need to deal with that.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know if the general betta care rules had changed over the years but in the old times, the forumers always claimed at least 5 gallon for their pooping.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Bresn said:


> I don't know if the general betta care rules had changed over the years but in the old times, the forumers always claimed at least 5 gallon for their pooping.


What do you mean by this? Do you mean minimum size bettas can be kept in?

5 gallons ideal but 2.5 gallons is perfectly fine as well.


----------



## Rin68nyr (Jun 12, 2014)

Sorry about your fish. I would concur with getting fish from a local fish store. I happen to have a local fish store across the bottom of our road, which uses well water, like us. I always get my fish there. First, their water is much more like ours than our petco or petsmart, which are both nearby. I do get equipment at those, but fish from the lfs, even though they're a little more expensive. They also keep their bettas in large vases, not little bowls. 

I would also recommend the liquid ammonia test, instead of the dip strip. They're not as accurate as the drops. I would test the water every day until it cycles through, and every other day once established ( I also have a 2.5 gallon).

Good luck on your next fish....your doing a good job!

Erin


----------

